# Too Young to Fish?



## BigDev (May 21, 2008)

By the time I wasold enough to walk my dad took me out on the boat and put a fishing rod in my hands.Fishingand the love ofthe waterhas been a passion of mine eversince. My wife and I just had our first childon the last day of June so I have been away from the water for a few weeks. During these sleepless nightsI keep pondering the question is it too soon to take him fishing?I was also wondering if there is something equivalent to a carseat for the boat?I've already bought the smallest life vestand wet suit West Marine sells, I just wonder if I am missing anything.

Thanks

Devin








.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Congratulations on the new addition but I seriously hope you are not considering taking a 5 week old child out fishing. In my opinion you should wait2-3 years before such endevor. This will make for much more enjoyable time for you and the child. My son will be 3 in October and has yet to go "fishing" but will be within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Buzz bait (7/18/2008)*Congratulations on the new addition but I seriously hope you are not considering taking a 5 week old child out fishing. In my opinion you should wait2-3 years before such endeavor. This will make for much more enjoyable time for you and the child. My son will be 3 in October and has yet to go "fishing" but will be within the next couple of weeks.


I feel the same way....also think about buying a lifetime license as soon as you find out he likes to fish.


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

I will agree with above on not taking on boat till after one year, but I was taking my daughter in the water @ 8 months and swimmimg by 1 and a hal.f She didn't catch her first(without my help)until 2.5. My opinion is they need some swimming instruction before going on the boat but my daughter loves fishing ,loves the boat ,and the beach because we started her early just lots of sunscreen ,hats and cover up and your good to go.here is some of our pics

Age 1










Age 2










age 2.5


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats and it's never too young depending on the boat.

My daughter hit the water at 6 months. Had her in a hammock inside a friend's cuddy cabin and she never slept so well.

She's two and half now and just caught her first fish all by herself. She can tell you red snapper from black, wahoo, "cobi-o," but she thinks Marlin is Nemo's daddy and all billfish are swordfish.

We're working on that though.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Congrats! I have 3 small ones and my older son started fishing right around 2 yrs old, my middle son is 2 1/2 and we still do not trust him with a hook, but every kid is different. I would say do what your parental instincts are comfortable with, but I have always kept away from "strapping" my kids into anything in the boat since if it turns over, I want them to float on their own, not be dragged down with the boat. Good luck, and that post about the lifetime license is something to think about, for kids, they are less than half the price for an adult.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

im having my first this year and was wondering the same thing. great advise keep it coming!


----------



## BigDev (May 21, 2008)

The swimming lessons idea makes great sense. Thanks for all the info guys.Thanks for sharings the goodpics snakeawave.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

i have three boys 10,5,and 17 months the oldest and youngest have loved the water since day one but the middle one is terrified of it i took all 3 for swim lessons very early but the middle one wouldnt have it so i think it depends on the kid just as much as your comfort level and congrats on the new one everyday is a joy with the little ones take in as much as you can


----------



## rone (Oct 25, 2007)

With a AU hat like that he's way ahead of most kids. Take him ASAP. WAR EAGLE


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

My daughter was 6 months old when she dawned the life jacket and went on her first boat ride. She is now two and a half. She loves the boat, the water, the sand, and everything to do with being on a boat. I am looking at taking her on her first trip on the boat while I fish in the coming month or so. I can't wait.

Our main thing about taking her on the boat was the fact that she had fill out the 0-30 lb life jacket enough that we felt comfortable that it would not come off of her etc... I specifically bought a boat with a cabin for my daughter as well. Since she was 6 months old, she has been taking her naps in the cabin while we were parked at Ft. McRee. I love the water and I wated to get her involved as early as possible. You just have to keep them in mind with everything you do out there. 

I would wait a little longer then 5 weeks old to get them out there. Buy the corn starch sun screen that does not soak into their skin. And make sure they stay out of the sun as much as possible. Thier skin is so sensitive in the early years. It pisses me off to no end when Isee a baby with sunburn. I want to smack the parrents up side their head. Make sure they fit in the life jacket properly. And then get them out there in a safe way. But I would wait on the actuall fishing stuff till a little older. With fish and hooks flying around on a boat, it's no place for a small baby.


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

I careyed min on the river running bush hooks at 6 monthes he tunres 1 next month and spendes most every weekend on my polar or the pontoon he loves it from what I can tell im not saying carey them to the gulf yet but rivers and bays on a good day is ok wan they fit a life jacket properly I think 6 monthes is good I halvent went fast but halve mooved safly with him and rember plenty of sunblock


----------



## Scoutmaster (Oct 18, 2007)

You should take him this year and next to see the new Spread offense (3 games each season), and then start with some inshore the following May - just before his 3rd birthday. War Eagle!


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Good stuff, wrong hat.


----------



## gocatchfish37 (Jul 14, 2008)

> *snakeawave (7/18/2008)*I will agree with above on not taking on boat till after one year, but I was taking my daughter in the water @ 8 months and swimmimg by 1 and a hal.f She didn't catch her first(without my help)until 2.5. My opinion is they need some swimming instruction before going on the boat but my daughter loves fishing ,loves the boat ,and the beach because we started her early just lots of sunscreen ,hats and cover up and your good to go.here is some of our pics
> 
> Age 1
> 
> ...




Did she catch that ling??


----------

